# Some pics of my tegus from Argentine



## maxi_0690 (Mar 16, 2010)

At this moment i have 11 tegus, 5 females and 6 males, all of them were rescued from people who couldnÃ?â??Ã?Â´t keep them in best conditions

Chiquito & Goliat






Uruguayito





Princesa





Goliat





Renato





Colacortada





Chiquito


----------



## maxi_0690 (Mar 16, 2010)

Zeus











La Loka
















This is the newest in the house, a female who came whit stomatitis and respiratory problems


----------



## Utahraptor (Mar 16, 2010)

o wow. you must be pretty busy, taking care of all these guys.

They all look beautiful though and a big thumbs up for taking in so many and giving them the care they deserve! :mrgreen:


----------



## isdrake (Mar 16, 2010)

It's good to see Tegus outdoors.  They all look great, nice photos. 

Do you have any tips on what fruit they eat in the wild?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

wow ALL of your tegus look awesome! that goliath is HUGE!! good job rescuing them.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great looking gu's. Looks like there living in paradise.


----------



## maxi_0690 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for comment. 

I try to do the best possible for them, is a hard work but is very reconfortable when i observe them in good condition.

sorry for my english



isdrake said:


> It's good to see Tegus outdoors.  They all look great, nice photos.
> 
> Do you have any tips on what fruit they eat in the wild?



In the wild they eat tuna (is a fruit of a cactus), i have a PDF of diet of tupinambis rufescens is in spanish but if you want i can pass you, send me your mail and ready.


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome. Do they stay outside mostly? How do you keep them from escaping? I'd like to make an escape proof fence without having to worry about mine digging or climbing out like she did in her tank she was a brand new hatchling. Little Houdini I've got here...


----------



## maxi_0690 (Mar 19, 2010)

they canÃ?â??Ã?Â´t escape of my garden, i built caves for them and they donÃ?â??Ã?Â´t dig.
My garden is surrounded by high walls.

Here a pic of a part of my garden


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! You have some seriously beautiful animals there & they all look happy and healthy.

The last one does have squinty eyes, I guess because of her repiratory infection.

Bravo!


...Jefroka


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey maxi_0690 do you have any more pics of that last gu? It really looks an Extreme giant.


----------



## maxi_0690 (Mar 20, 2010)

Again thanks for the comments :-D 

lazyjr52 here are more pics, at this moment she is very well and doesnÃ?â??Ã?Â´t present any sign of stomatitis

Jefroka I see nothing strange in her eyes :?:


----------



## isdrake (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a wonderful garden. Now I am jealous.


----------



## mattison187 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow those are some beautiful gu's!


----------



## fireimp141 (Apr 2, 2010)

Holy jesus goliath is well... a goliath. What a monster. Bobby would be proud lol


----------



## maxi_0690 (Jan 7, 2011)

updated with some photos

this is the male that mated with the female


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolute georgous pair... beautiful pics... great yard...

I'd love to see more...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

More pictures !!!! Way cool !! Keep up the good work with your captive breeding program ... $$$$$ to be made !!!


----------

